# Münsingen 2008



## Neckarinsel (9. April 2008)

Zur Erinnerung: am kommenden Wochenende in Münsingen auf der Schwäbischen Alb

www.mtb-cup.de


----------



## 4you2 (9. April 2008)

Freu mich schon auf die

Heilerdepackung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (9. April 2008)

endlich mal wieder richtig geiles wetter in münsingen!


----------



## Falko1_de (10. April 2008)

was muss ich alles am fahrrad dranhaben, was sagt das reglement? denke, dass ichs pro forma schultere und die runden renne. also alles überflüssige ab.


----------



## S-Racer (12. April 2008)

Schön war´s in Münsingen 2008, fast wie einst Willingen zumindest was den Schlamm angeht... 
Krasser Gegensatz zu 2007 (staubtrocken).

Für die Nichtdabeigewesenen, es war wirklich super matschig. Stellenweise drehte sich kein Rad mehr. Trotzdem hat´s Spass gemacht!!

Bis 2009....

M.


----------



## The Pirmin (13. April 2008)

ich fands auch toll ^^


----------



## gtbiker (13. April 2008)

was quatschtn ihr? der richtige wettkampf is erst heute! gestern waren die kinder dran....


----------



## bao-daniel (13. April 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> was quatschtn ihr? der richtige wettkampf is erst heute! gestern waren die kinder dran....



Stimmt nicht. Außer den Kinderrennen gabs noch den Marathon, Masterrennen und den Sprint- Cup.


----------



## zuendler (13. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte fragen wer in Münsingen auch sein Schaltwerk geschrottet hat, hab immen noch keine Ahnung wie das passieren konnte? Ich vermute es lag am Schlamm (die Schaltwerksrädechen drehten sich wohl nicht mehr und das Schaltwerk wurde hochgezogen?!) oder was mein ihr?

Gruß

Andi


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (13. April 2008)

gibts irgend wo schon ergebnisse?


----------



## zastafari (13. April 2008)

...hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerX (13. April 2008)

gibts irgendwo Bilder? ^^


----------



## Centurion_1 (14. April 2008)

@zuendler

Mein Schaltauge samt -werk hat´s auch nicht überlebt. Das schöne XT-Teil, war erst 2 Wochen alt.

Gruß,
C_1


----------



## jOE_64 (15. April 2008)

Mein Schaltwerk hats überlebt, mein Daumen leider nicht... Am vorletzten Downhill (hinter den Serpentinen bergauf) hab ich die Abkürzung über den Lenker genommen. Hats' jemand gesehen?? War noch fit genug um ins Ziel zu kommen und am Sonntag einen HM zu laufen - Morgen komme ich unters' Messer und im Juni geht die bike-saison dann hoffentlich weiter...  
Bis zum nächsten mal
jOE


----------



## S-Racer (15. April 2008)

hab einen gesehen der am kurzen Steilstück über den Lenker ging.
Wie war den ungefähr deine Endzeit, dann kann ich es dir bestätigen.

Sah aber klasse aus, sehr proffesionell abgestiegen......... 

M.


----------



## jOE_64 (16. April 2008)

S-Racer schrieb:


> hab einen gesehen der am kurzen Steilstück über den Lenker ging.
> Wie war den ungefähr deine Endzeit, dann kann ich es dir bestätigen.
> 
> Sah aber klasse aus, sehr proffesionell abgestiegen.........
> ...



2:25'
hab noch viel schieben müssen da der 'Schaltdaumen' defekt war und der Matsch gleich beide Laufräder zuverlässig blockiert hat...  
Die heutige OP hab ich überlebt, das Rad schau ich mir demnächst noch mal in Ruhe an -  hab ja jetzt erst mal Zwangspause...
jOE


----------



## S-Racer (17. April 2008)

dann warst du das.... 

du bist übrigens lautlos gestürzt...keine Flüche...kein Geschepper (wegen dem weichen Matsch )...sah echt gut aus.
Ich fuhr gerade gegenüber hoch.
Hatte auch Probleme mit blockierten Rädern. Sowas hab ich noch gar nie erlebt! Das hat mich mindestens 10 Min. gekostet.

Gute Besserung 

M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Beautiful (17. April 2008)

War auch dabei in Münsingen (Junioren) und hab mir die Strecke am Samstag angeschaut und kann nur sagen "Horror"! Da ging wirklich gar nichts mehr! Haben nach der ersten Besichtigungsrunde Fahrrad geputzt (Viel zu niedriger Wasserdruck  ) dann andere Reifen auf der Strecke probiert und danach wieder geschrubt!

Strecke am Sonntag war eigentlich sehr gut... hat spaß gemacht und man konnte alles bis auf den Starthügel fahren...  

Stellt doch mal paar Bilder hier rein!

Grüße


----------



## jOE_64 (7. Mai 2008)

nach 3 Wochen hat mir "[email protected]" mitgeteilt das es Fotos auf "Mtb-foto.de" geben soll. Ich finde dort aber nichts...


----------



## Tobi-161 (26. März 2009)

kann mal jemand was zum Untergrund sagen? War letztes Jahr nicht dabei und kenne die Strecke nur von 2006 und 2007. Bei trockenem Wetter würd ichs riskieren mit dem Furious Fred hinten. Finden sich Leute die mit dem gleichen Gedanken spielen oder werd ich von allen für wahnsinnig erklärt?


----------



## gtbiker (26. März 2009)

wenns wirklich trocken sein sollte kannste mitm FF hinten schon fahren, aber hey, es wird dieses jahr garantiert *nicht* trocken sein! 
In Münsingen wars ungefähr die letzten 2-3Monate nicht mehr trocken


----------



## Tobi-161 (26. März 2009)

in den jahren in denen ich dabei war, wars immer super. höchstens frisch 
...und dieses jahr bin ich schon angemeldet. also wirds trocken


----------



## gtbiker (26. März 2009)

in den jahren wo ich dabei war, wars auch immer super und auch höchstens frisch, allerdings im wahrsten sinne des wortes 
Münsingen und schnee-kaltes-und-vor-allem-nasses-mistwetter gehört zusammen wie geländereifen und gelände. es geht auch anders, macht aber keinen sinn. 
Münsingen ist die Hochburg des Mistwetters (zumindest was BL-Rennen betrifft)!
Gruß


----------



## Daniel1977 (26. März 2009)

Auch eine kurze Frage von mir an alle mit Münsingen Erfahrung. Ich bin dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal angemeldet. Lohnt sich der Einsatz eines Fullys? Oder ist die Strecke mit Trochtelfingen vergleichbar? Dort bin ich letztes Jahr im Oktober mit meinem Hardtail ausreichend ausgestattet gewesen.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Tobi-161 (26. März 2009)

ich rede vom Tag davor (Marathon)    ...nach mir von mir aus die Sinnflut 

Ein Fully brauchts wirklich nicht...


----------



## rboncube (27. März 2009)

Mein Saisonstart ist eigentlich erst für den 17.5 in Kaufbeuern geplant. Ich glaub aber das ich das bis dahin nicht aushalte, bin schon so heiß auf Rennen Glaub ich meld mich auch mal in Münsingen an. Gerade die richtige Distanz für den Anfang. Wie ist den die Strecke? Fahrtechnisch schwierig oder eher Vollgas. Glaube das man auch einmal durch den CC-Kurs muss, stimmt das. wie ist den der zu fahren. Hoffe nicht so heftig wie Offenburg (Wolfsdrop usw.)

Gruß René


----------



## powderJO (27. März 2009)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> ich rede vom Tag davor (Marathon)    ...nach mir von mir aus die Sinnflut



sag mal, welches ist denn der marathon, blicke die ausschreibung nicht so richtig. das hier: 



			
				mtb-cup schrieb:
			
		

> Rennen 1, 18.4.09
> Klasse: 7. Uralan Frühjahrs Marathon ab U19, Jg92
> Finale
> Startzeit: 09.30
> ...



oder? und kann man da auch ohne lizenz an den start gehen? suche nämlich kurzfristzig noch ein auftaktrennen für die saison...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (27. März 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Mein Saisonstart ist eigentlich erst für den 17.5 in Kaufbeuern geplant. Ich glaub aber das ich das bis dahin nicht aushalte, bin schon so heiß auf Rennen Glaub ich meld mich auch mal in Münsingen an. Gerade die richtige Distanz für den Anfang. Wie ist den die Strecke? Fahrtechnisch schwierig oder eher Vollgas. Glaube das man auch einmal durch den CC-Kurs muss, stimmt das. wie ist den der zu fahren. Hoffe nicht so heftig wie Offenburg (Wolfsdrop usw.)
> 
> Gruß René



2h vollgas starrgabel...die letzten meter zum teil auf dem cc kurs...wenn du schneller bist wie ich auch unter 2h...

joe


----------



## Peter88 (27. März 2009)

jo der marathon wie auch die cc strecke kann man recht schnell fahren.. HT reicht uas

peter


----------



## Tobi-161 (27. März 2009)

ist mit diesem CC-Kurs das geschlängel außerhalb vom Wald gemeint? Im Wald vorher war ja '06/'07 auch noch ein bissl was... Ist das immer noch so oder mehr (schwieriger?) ?

Bezüglich des Furious Fred mach ich mir wenns trocken ist bis jetzt nur Gedanken zu dem kleinen Anstieg irgendwann am Anfang, an dem auch ein paar Steine rumliegen und es dank Schatten irgendwie immer nass ist...


----------



## rboncube (27. März 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> 2h vollgas starrgabel...die letzten meter zum teil auf dem cc kurs...wenn du schneller bist wie ich auch unter 2h...
> 
> joe



Heuer gibts ne veränderte, etwas längere Strecke (ca. 6km) Mal sehen was geht. U 2h eher nicht Fahren ja bestimmt wieder sehr viele Lizenzfahrer mit, da wird das Temp ziemlich hoch sein. Denke 2.15 Std. könnte hinhauen. Ist ja noch früh in der Saison.
Freu mich aber schon darauf.

Gruß René


----------



## aka (27. März 2009)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> ist mit diesem CC-Kurs das geschlängel außerhalb vom Wald gemeint? Im Wald vorher war ja '06/'07 auch noch ein bissl was... Ist das immer noch so oder mehr (schwieriger?) ?


Hi Tobi,

kurz vor Schluß im Wald gehts doch nochmal einen Trail mit einer Kehre steil hoch und dann wieder runter, bevors aus dem Wald raus geht. Das müßte bereits Teil vom CC Kurs sein. Ich glaube kaum, daß das mehr CC wird.
Die Strecke ist eher im Bereich Diebsteig geändert worden, der Anstieg der irgendwann steil rechts hoch ging (für die meisten Schiebestrecke, immer naß´und glitschig) scheint jetzt nicht dabei zu sein - da gehts jetzt geradeaus weiter in den Wald.
http://mtb-cup.de/images/marathon_streckenverlauf.pdf
Aber das war glaube ich bei der Albgold Trophy vor 1.5 Jahren schon so.

Bis denne,
 Andi.


----------



## Tobi-161 (27. März 2009)

Der lustige Voodoo-Fahrer, Servus! 
Ja, dieses Stück kenne ich schon, war immer einwenig knifflig bergauf um die Spitzkehren rum, aber das klappt schon. An dem Punkt hat man auch immer sehen können, was vorne los ist, da sich der Streckenverlauf "begegnet", stimmts?

Was, der Anstieg ist gar nicht dabei? Schade, da konnte man immer unter Beweis stellen wer ne Kampfs*u ist und wer nicht 

Dann dürfte meine Reifenwahl bei trockenem Wetter hiermit feststehen. Volles Risiko   
Dann heißts am Ende nur noch aufpassen, das man nicht im Teich landet 


Man sieht sich!


----------



## rboncube (29. März 2009)

Sagt mal, gibts irgendwo ne Teilnehmerliste? Hab auf der Seite nix gefunden und ein bekannter hat gemeint das da irgendwo was steht

Gruß René


----------



## aka (30. März 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gibts irgendwo ne Teilnehmerliste?


Ist auf der Seite - hier


----------



## rboncube (30. März 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Ist auf der Seite - hier



Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad Maz (30. März 2009)

Ich will eure Vorfreude ja nicht trüben, aber die Frage ist weniger ob trocken oder nass sondern ehe ob Schneefrei oder nicht

Naja, sind ja noch ein paar Tage und Frühling solls ja ab morgen auch wieder werden.


----------



## panzer-oddo (1. April 2009)

Hallo,

die letzten Tage wurden einige Passagen der CC-Strecke mit Schneefräsen geräumt- aber jetzt wirds ja wärmer. Komplett abtrocknen wirds aber wohl kaum.
Auch auf der Marathonstrecke liegt in schattigen Bereichen noch ziemlich Schnee, hier wird aber sicher nötigenfalls auch noch geräumt.

gruß ali


----------



## rboncube (2. April 2009)

Naja, jetzt solls ja bis über Ostern hinaus ziemlich schön bleiben. Dann wird der Schnee schon weg sein. Und ein bischen Matsch ist ja ok.

Gruß René


----------



## Sashmac (14. April 2009)

Hat jemand ein Startplatz in Münsingen (Marathon) für mich ???


----------



## Rindsnawel (14. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

kennt jemand die aktuellen Streckenbeschaffenheit der Marathonstrecke?
Sollte es nass sein, ist es dann eher schlammig oder läuft das Wasser gut ab?

Grüsse


----------



## Peter88 (14. April 2009)

Puh, die Startgebühr ist echt grenzwertig...

@Streckenbeschaffenheit

das was ich letztes jahr von der strecke gesehen habe war wetterfest. Mit NN (oder so) bist du  auf der sicheren seite. Ich fahre beim MA RR ... egal wie das wetter wird.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blechquaeler (15. April 2009)

Hey Jungs, 

scheiß aufs Wetter, endlich wieder richtig pedalieren!!! Yippieh!

CU aufm Trail


----------



## gtbiker (15. April 2009)

Momentan ist die Strecke trocken und es wird, sofern das Wetter so bleiben sollte (wirds aber warscheinlich nicht), extrem schnelle Rundenzeiten geben.
Gruß


----------



## wildcat_1968 (15. April 2009)

am Freitag regnet's vermutlich ein bisschen, aber grade genug um den Staub zu binden.
Ich rechne mit optimalen Streckenverhältnissen am Samstag!


----------



## Peter88 (15. April 2009)

Na hoffentlich behältst du recht.. glaub ich zwar nicht, hoffe es aber J

Jetzt noch ein parr stunden schlafen und dann geht es morgen früh los :juhuundfreu:

Bis denn..
Peter


----------



## cruiser007 (16. April 2009)

Hehe,

also ich war am Montag auf der Strecke in Münsingen ( CC-Strecke) und da war weit und breit kein Fatzen Schnee zu entdecken.
Ich hab nur Staub gefressen... alles pupstrocken. leider melden sie ja etwas regen heute und morgen. Aber das würde der Strecke ganz gut tun.

Gruß


----------



## Martin76 (17. April 2009)

So, jetzt hat Petrus doch wieder auf Regen geschaltet - aller voraussicht auch für morgen....also gilt es sich auf die kostenlose Schlammpackung einzustellen.

Wie sieht es denn in Münsingen aktuell aus?


----------



## gtbiker (18. April 2009)

Freunde, es ist Münsingen-Wetter 
So muss das sein....


----------



## NightRacer (18. April 2009)

JungeJunge,...ich war grade ca. 1h unter der dusche, und seh immernoch nix zu den Augen raus. Da kann ich den Rest des Tages ne Augentropfenkur machen.


MichL


----------



## rboncube (18. April 2009)

War mal wieder lustig. Moorpackung umsonst. Fühl mich direkt 10 Jahre jünger

Die Wetterbedingungen waren ok, ist halt April. Das man aber über ne halbe Stunde warten muß bis man sein Bike abspritzen kann fand ich nicht so lustig. Hab gefroren wie ein Hund. Und dann gabs auch noch kaltes Wasser zum Duschen. Für 35 müßte mehr drin sein.

Gruß René


----------



## NightRacer (18. April 2009)

...deshalb hab ich mir direkt die  trockenen Klamotten über den dreck drübergezogen. Den dreckigen Bock ins Auto und ab nach hause!

Daheim erstmal ne Stunde heiß geduscht!

Jetzt musses nur noch aufhören zu regnen, das ich den Bock waschen kann, sonst wird des nix mit morgen Kirchen-Hausen fahren!


MichL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blechquaeler (18. April 2009)

Spaß hat´s gemacht, die Sauerei... 

Auch wenn der Stau am Bikewash mit Sicherheit die eine oder andere Bronchitis nach sich zieht. Konnte mich selbst nach den ersten Hustenattacken mit 2 mal 1 Liter Hohes C auf ex kurieren. Bisher hustet´s nicht mehr.
Übrigens: Wer mit Brille fährt muß sie zwar ab und an säubern, spart sich aber die Augentropfenkur normalerweise... 

Ride on, BQ


----------



## NightRacer (18. April 2009)

na ich hab meine halt nach 15min weggesteckt. Und wenn ich se mal unten hab setz ich se in der Regel auch nicht mehr auf...


MichL


----------



## wildcat_1968 (18. April 2009)

nächstes mal nehm' ich auch wieder den Radträger für die AHK mit, dann kann das Bike dreckig bleiben, die Warterei am Waschplatz war echt ärgerlich. Vor allem für eine Veranstaltung bei der Kärcher als Sponsor auftritt und die 35 EUR Startgebühr kostet.

Ich war auch so durchgefroren, dass ich im Auto erstmal für eine halbe Stunde die Heizung auf Höchststufe laufen lassen musste, den Rest hat dann eine heisse Dusche erledigt.

Bike ist auch geputzt, Klamotten sind in der Waschmaschine, insgesamt war's für mich ein gelungener Saisonauftakt.


----------



## NightRacer (18. April 2009)

hmmm...war zwar genauso schnell wie letztes Jahr, und besser Platziert, hab aber auf den letzten 5km einige Plätz verlohren weil ich so erfrohren war...

Langsamer als die schnellste Frau,...des ist einfach nix....   :-(


----------



## stscit04 (18. April 2009)

Du hast die Ergebnisse schon ? Woher? Ich lade seit Stunde die Seite neu, auf der die Ergebnisse mal auftauchen sollen... Insgesamt fand ichs auch schön, nur die Warterei an den Bike-Waschanlagen  Wäre sicher auch schneller gegangen, wenn nicht einige ohne Rücksicht auf die Schlange das Bike klinisch rein geputzt hätten - mangelnde soziale Kompetenz würde ich sagen


----------



## pille-palle (18. April 2009)

gugsch Du hier! 

http://services.datasport.com/2009/mtb/bl/muensingen/


----------



## jones (19. April 2009)

weiß jemand, wer der fotograf war - bzw. wie man an die bilder kommt?


----------



## Daniel1977 (19. April 2009)

Fotos würden mich ebenfalls interessieren. 

Zum Thema kalt kann ich übrigens nur soviel sagen. Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, es gibt nur schlechte Kleidung 

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Tobi-161 (19. April 2009)

oh ja, sah zwar sicher doof aus, aber ich war froh um meine abgeschnittene regenhose. keine kalten knie und auch sonst eigentlich kein frieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (19. April 2009)

Die CC Fahrer schaffen es offensichtlich durch bessere Fahrtechnik, _nicht_ dreckig zu werden:


----------



## NightRacer (19. April 2009)

loool, andi...das war ja auch HEUTE!...d.h. Strecke schon fast wieder trocken...


----------



## rboncube (19. April 2009)

War da eigentlich irgendwo ein Fotograf? Hab gar keinen bemerkt.

@ Tobi: Ach du warst das mit der komischen Regenhose. Sind am ersten langen Anstieg gemeinsam hochgefahren. Ist die Regenhose eine Eigenkomposition? Wenn ja, coole Idee.

Zum Thema Kälte: Wer letztes Jahr im September in Ammergau gefahren ist, den schockt nichts mehr. Da war richtig fieses Wetter. Dagegen war gestern richtig angenehm.

Gruß René


----------



## Tobi-161 (19. April 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> War da eigentlich irgendwo ein Fotograf? Hab gar keinen bemerkt.
> 
> @ Tobi: Ach du warst das mit der komischen Regenhose. Sind am ersten langen Anstieg gemeinsam hochgefahren. Ist die Regenhose eine Eigenkomposition? Wenn ja, coole Idee.
> 
> ...



Genau, damals bin ich ohne gefahren. Mir hats auf der Abfahrt so ziemlich alle Innereinen rausgefroren und daraufhin hab ich dann aufgegeben (gottseidank, wurde nicht wirklich krank, hätte aber sicher nicht viel gefehlt)
Daraufhin hab ich mir ne billige Discounter-Hose einfach unterhalt der Knie abgeschnitten. So kommt etwas Luft rein, aber die Knie kühlen nicht aus und man hockt im Trockenen, bzw Schweiß 

Weiß net mit wem ich alles gefahren bin, war bei mir zäh. Wenns flach ist fahren mir alle weg und wenns hoch geht muss ich schaun das ich Meter mach und mich vorbeikämpf 


edit:
an ein Backfire kann ich mich erinnern. An sonst leider nicht viel. Laber mich halt einfach an  




@Aka: jaja, im Gegensatz zu anderen die bergab per Fuß fast schneller gewesen sind, bin ich immerhin gefahren (nicht mal sooo langsam ).
Wir hätten wohl etwas "definierteres" ausmachen solln für die Nudln hinterher. Dich hab ich nicht mehr gesehen, aber den "sauberen", fahrenden Geist hab ich noch getroffen


----------



## rboncube (19. April 2009)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> Weiß net mit wem ich alles gefahren bin, war bei mir zäh. Wenns flach ist fahren mir alle weg und wenns hoch geht muss ich schaun das ich Meter mach und mich vorbeikämpf
> 
> 
> edit:
> an ein Backfire kann ich mich erinnern. An sonst leider nicht viel. Laber mich halt einfach an



Geht mir auch so. Bergauf muss ich immer rausfahren was ich später in der Abfahrt und im flachen wieder vertrödele

Glaube in Kaufbeuern fahren wir wieder zusammen. Bis dann.

Gruß René


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. April 2009)

Das Seniorenrennen dauerte nur 2 Runden? Was war denn da los? Gut, dass ich beim Eifel-Mosel-Cup war ...da war es zwar auch schlammig, aber die Renndauer betrug über 1,5 Stunden!

Gruß Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi-161 (19. April 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so. Bergauf muss ich immer rausfahren was ich später in der Abfahrt und im flachen wieder vertrödele
> 
> Glaube in Kaufbeuern fahren wir wieder zusammen. Bis dann.
> 
> Gruß René



Na dann können wir uns ja zusammentun wenn wir offensichtlich vom selben Fahrertyp "Bergfloh" sind  Dann setzen uns die Böhen vielleicht nicht so zu, in Kaufbeuren ists ja flach wie sonst wo kaum


----------



## Golden_Willow (19. April 2009)

für mich war es das erste mal in Münsingen, war schon heftig für mich aber trotzdem eine gute Erfahrung. Nur die Organisation fand ich schlecht, erstens ewig laufen müssen zu den Duschen und dann noch kalt und ewig anstehen an den Bike- Waschstation!


----------



## c_sickinger (20. April 2009)

War auch das erste Mal in Münsingen dabei. Alles in allem recht lustig. Als 'normaler' Hobby-Fahrer weiß man im Ziel, wo man so leistungstechnisch hingehört. War mit 2:05 eigentlich recht zufrieden. Trotzdem: 30min langsamer als Platz 1, und im Feld mit Platz 3 der Frauenwertung kämpfen? Nun ja!

Heh, aber was gar nicht geht bei 6° Kälte und Megamatsch: 30min frieren, um sein Bike sauber zu machen, dann 20min halb erfroren den Dusche-Schildern nachlatschend, um lauwarme Brausen vorzufinden (dort stand übrigens auch ein Kärcher, ohne Schlange!!!), um beim Rückweg festzustellen, dass die Schilder scheins für Autofahrer aufgestellt waren und nicht für Fussgänger, weil's schlicht einen kürzeren Weg zu den Duschen gab!! Also das kann man nicht besser machen, das muss man besser machen.....


----------



## powderJO (20. April 2009)

uff. gut, dass ich drauf verzichtet habe anzureisen. für 42km morgens soooo früh aufzustehen und knapp 3 stunden im auto zu sitzen war mir (besonders bei den wetteraussichten) zu hart.


----------



## aka (20. April 2009)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> @Aka: ... Wir hätten wohl etwas "definierteres" ausmachen solln für die Nudln hinterher. Dich hab ich nicht mehr gesehen, aber den "sauberen", fahrenden Geist hab ich noch getroffen


Ich habe bei der Grundreinigung meines Gesichts wohl etwas laenger gebraucht .
Spaeter im Festzelt habe ich dich dann nimmer gesehen. Aber vielleicht trifft man sich ja wieder am Anstieg zum Breitenberg  ?


----------



## Blechquaeler (20. April 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Das Seniorenrennen dauerte nur 2 Runden? Was war denn da los? Gut, dass ich beim Eifel-Mosel-Cup war ...da war es zwar auch schlammig, aber die Renndauer betrug über 1,5 Stunden!
> 
> Gruß Bonne



Hey Michael, hier scheint´s nur Marathonisti zu geben...


----------



## S-Racer (20. April 2009)

*Nochmal, weil´s soooo schön ist*

* Ralph Näf CC-Sieger vom Sonntag.....keine Spur von Schlamm*





auch Julien Absalon war sauber


----------



## jan84 (20. April 2009)

Erste und letzte mal Münsingen. Preis- und Leistung passen imho nicht zusammen. Der Weg zu den Duschen war ein absolutes Unding, Warterei an den beiden Hochdruckreinigern war auch unerfreulich, wir ham die Räder direkt wie sie waren ins Auto gestellt und dazu gesetzt und sind zu den Duschen gefahren...
Strecke stink langweilig (gut, war von vornherein klar, nur eine Feststellung) und zur Preisgestaltung frage ich mich wie Marathon und CC-Rennen (gerade für Nachmelder) zusammenpassen... 20 vs. 50 Euro...
Parkplatzsituation, Abwicklung (Startnummern etc) war aber wenigstens gut , Ergebnis passte auch. 

grüße
Jan


----------



## Alex 68 (20. April 2009)

Das Masters Rennen war eine Frechheit.

Die Veranstalter sind einfach vollkommen mit den Sprintrennen übervordert gewesen.

Hab den Veranstalter mal angeschrieben anbei mal meine Mail und die Antwort.

Liebe Veranstalter,
dieses Wochenende habt ihr es mal wieder geschafft den Vogel abzuschießen.
Das Masters Rennen war ja einfach nur eine Frechheit.
Erst heißt es Start 16:30 dann 17:30.... Ich glaub der Start war dann real erst um ca. 18:15.
Und eigentlich sollte das Rennen doch 75min gehen also 6 Runden und nicht nur 2 Runden.
Was soll das?
Wenn Ihr keinen Bock aus Masters Rennen habt warum macht ihr dann eine Ausschreibung?
Ich bin einfach nur sauer ich fahre 600Km durch die Republik um eine Rennen zu fahren, investiere Geld für Sprit und Unterkunft und dann so etwas.

Gruß

Alex

Hier die Antwort:

Hallo Alex,
erstmal möchte ich mich im Namen der TSG für den verspäteten Start entschuldigen.
Allerdings muss man auch richtigstellen, dass nicht nur wir sondern auch Kampfrichter und Sprintfahrer für den verspäteten Start verantwortlich waren.

Mit sportlichem Gruß
Henrik Schnitzer
TSG Münsingen eV

Ich lach mich schlapp!!


----------



## rboncube (22. April 2009)

Nochmal zum Thema Fotos. Hat niemand Fotos gemacht oder weis jemand ob vom Veranstalter Fotografen auf der Strecke waren.

Danke und Gruß
René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi4711 (22. April 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema Fotos. Hat niemand Fotos gemacht oder weis jemand ob vom Veranstalter Fotografen auf der Strecke waren.
> 
> René



Hallo René,

es waren Fotografen von der lokalen Presse(GEA, Südwest-Presse)  vor Ort, die haben aber nicht´s ins Netz gestellt! Meine Frau hat ein paar wenige Pics vom Zielbereich gemacht. Mail mir Deine SNR, dann kann ich mal nachschauen. Der Sportfotograf Küstenbrück war auch an der Strecke,
hab bei dem aber auch keine Pics gefunden! 

Meiner Meinung nach, wird der Mara in Münstown hauptsächlich zum Kasse
machen veranstaltet... naja so eine Bundesliga-Veranstaltung  kostet ja auch richtig Geld! Da müssen wir "verrückten Familinenväter" halt herhalten 
und das Event mit den Marathongebühren mitbezahlen. Keiner muß sich ja anmelden, oder?


----------



## avant (22. April 2009)

Hier zumindest mal ein paar wenigs Pics und ein Report:

http://www.mountainbiker.de/ergebnisse-mtb-fruehjahrsklassiker-muensingen/

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## HaRa (22. April 2009)

ich hätte auch noch paar Bilder......
Meine Freundin hat welche vom Start und vom Zielbereich gemacht.

@rboncube: 1:58.07,7 ?;-)


----------



## rboncube (23. April 2009)

Danke für die Antworten.

 @andi 4711 und HaRA

Ja, das stimmt. So einen lieblos veranstalteten Marathon hab ich bisher noch nie erlebt. Da gehts wirklich nur ums abkassieren. Und trotzdem immer ausverkauft. Naja, nach dem langen Winter sind halt alle geil auf´s erste Rennen. Ist ja ok wenn die sich fürs BL Rennen und vor allem für die Kidsrennen was dazu verdienen wollen. Die Grundbedingungen für den Marathon sollten halt schon stimmen, vor allem bei der hohen Startgebühr.

Meine Startnummer war 2029.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## HaRa (23. April 2009)

Organisation hin oder her, Ich fand's trotzdem "cool" (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes).
Es war halt Heuer das erste Rennen - und ich leb immer noch.
Und scheiÃ die 35â¬ an, da hab ich schon mehr fÃ¼r weniger ausgegeben......

Meine Startnummer war die 2123.


----------



## andi4711 (23. April 2009)

Hallo Hara und René, 

leider sind Eure Nummern nicht dabei  

Ich hatte 2293, bin ein paar Minuten später eingelaufen! Habe dieses
Jahr den Start verpennt und auf der Strecke hat es mich 2 x gestellt! 
Naja man wird halt auch nicht jünger 

cu
Andi


----------



## rboncube (23. April 2009)

Und wie schauts bei dir aus Harald? Hast du noch Bilder?

Wo bist du denn mit dem Bike so unterwegs? Wohnen ja nicht all zu weit von einander entfernt? Welches Rennen fährst als nächstes?

Gruß René


----------



## HaRa (23. April 2009)

nee leider nicht. Hab eben nochmals meine Bilder durchgeschaut aber keine eurer Startnummern entdeckt. Kein Wunder bei dem Dreck;-)
HaRa steht übrigens nicht für Harald sondern für Ha.... Rainer
Meine Touren fahr ich größtenteils bei mir in der Gegend.... ist zwar nicht so schön wie im Allgäu aber HM gibt allemal und ausserdem kann man sich um so mehr drüber freuen mal fürn WE in die Berge zu fahren.
Nächstes Rennen ist Kaufbeuren am 17.05. - so Gott will...

Gruß,
Rainer


----------



## rboncube (23. April 2009)

Oh, entschuldige.
Komme auch aus dem LK Günzburg. Bayersried ist in der Nähe von Thannhausen. In Kaufbeuern bin ich auch dabei. Vielleicht sehen wir uns da.

Gruß René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaRa (23. April 2009)

eher Nähe U..berg ;-) Kenn die Gegend ganz gut.
Das mitm Namen isch kein Problem.... ja vielleicht trifft man sich ja in Kaufbeuren.

Gruß


----------



## Tobi-161 (23. April 2009)

ist meine Nummer vielleicht unter den Abgelichteten?  
#2375


Schade das man den Teil am Schluss nur einmal fährt, ist irgendwie schon witzig. Gabs da nicht mal so nen Teich mit einem schmalen Steinbrückchen das man tunlichst nicht verlassen sollte?


----------



## HaRa (24. April 2009)

Hi Tobi,

nein tut mir leid, hab keine gefunden.....

Die Bilder die ich hab sind vom Start (wer also in der ersten Reihe stand, könnte Glück haben sich auf einem wiederzufinden) und vom Zielbereich (die erten Finisher und Fahrzeit 1:55:00 +/- und 2:05:00 +/-). Wer also sich in diesem Zeitrahmen bewegt kann sich gern mal melden.

Gruß


----------



## andi4711 (24. April 2009)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> ist meine Nummer vielleicht unter den Abgelichteten?
> #2375
> 
> 
> Schade das man den Teil am Schluss nur einmal fährt, ist irgendwie schon witzig. Gabs da nicht mal so nen Teich mit einem schmalen Steinbrückchen das man tunlichst nicht verlassen sollte?



Hallo Tobi, 

ja, wir haben das "Brückefahren" mit unseren Jugendbikern vor 2 Wochen 
noch geübt! Leider war die Brücke bei den Kids und beim Mara gesperrt! 
Lt. Aussage eines Trainerkollegen war die Brücke kaputt, ich denke
eher, die Brücke war dem Veranstalter zu gefährlich, rutschig(Holz). Am
Sonntag durften die Profis ja wieder drüber! 
Dann hoffen wir mal, dass das Wetter nächstes Jahr, in "schwäbisch Sibirien" wieder etwas freundlicher ist!

cu
Andi


----------



## karsten71 (24. April 2009)

HaRa schrieb:


> Hi Tobi,
> 
> und vom Zielbereich (die erten Finisher und Fahrzeit 1:55:00 +/- und 2:05:00 +/-). Wer also sich in diesem Zeitrahmen bewegt kann sich gern mal melden.
> 
> Gruß


Vielleicht habe ich ja dann Glück... Startnummer 2332???


----------



## HaRa (27. April 2009)

Hallo Kartsen,

leider auch nicht mehr als die Anderen. Hab die #2332 auf keinem der Bilder erkennen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

